# Semi NSFW illustration (American Cartoon)



## Battou (Jun 15, 2008)

Work in progress, Still have a BG to do but....

I have been having some mental issues resulting in some diciplinary failures lately so I figured I would just set everything asside and do some drawing to try to stabilize my head. What was originally planned on being an OS-tan drawing for my desktop got shelved when I found I could not find adiquate reference for the charachter....

I ended up going with a childhood favorite that I did not really need the reference for and here is what came of it.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 15, 2008)

ummm, intresting...

Haha, I love seeing your work


----------



## Battou (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------

